# VW settles class action lawsuit re: smart key



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

http://www.vw.com/myvw/yourcar...e.pdf


----------



## provenflipper (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: VW settles class action lawsuit re: smart key (SoCalMan)*

Cliff notes on the situation?


----------



## monocle (Jun 27, 2007)

I got something in the mail today but I can't think of a good reason to try to make sense of all the legal jargon and what not. I equate trying to read it being about what I imagine it would be for a blind person to try to read sandpaper. I can't think of any way that I have been wronged by VW with regard to my smart key. But if some random check shows up in th email I'll cache it.


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (monocle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *monocle* »_I got something in the mail today but I can't think of a good reason to try to make sense of all the legal jargon and what not. I equate trying to read it being about what I imagine it would be for a blind person to try to read sandpaper. I can't think of any way that I have been wronged by VW with regard to my smart key. But if some random check shows up in th email I'll cache it.

it's basically saying that before VW and Audi would tell you that you HAD to go to them for a key replacement because they were the only authorized and legal places to get new keys. But the settlements states that you can go to any authorized key maker to have a new key made up, and that VWGoA has to make that known to you, which could potentially save you money.

_Quote, originally posted by *Settlement* »_Claims are asserted in a Class Action Complaint against Volkswagen of America, Inc., the former name of the Defendant Volkswagen Group of America, Inc. (“VWGoA”) which alleges that VWGoA failed to make certain secure codes and encryption data strings available to locksmiths and repair shops other than franchised Volkswagen and Audi dealers, *thus depriving consumers of potential choices in programming computerized replacement Smart Keys, resulting in higher costs for replacing such Smart Keys than would otherwise be the case.*

So it boils down to VWGoA was not telling you that you could go elsewhere to have a new key made and now they have to be open about it if asked.
Pretty standard stuff, unfortunately no monetary compensation.










_Modified by Small5 at 1:09 AM 7-20-2008_


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Re: (Small5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Small5* »_

So it boils down to VWGoA was not telling you that you could go elsewhere to have a new key made and now they have to be open about it if asked.
Pretty standard stuff, unfortunately no monetary compensation.









_Modified by Small5 at 1:09 AM 7-20-2008_

Correct. VWoA also proved that what they charged for key replacement was not out of line with what independent shops were charging. 
Seems the only one who "won" were the lawyers who charged big $$$ for this and were awarded attorneys fees from VW. It all seems a bit frivolous, IMO.


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (SoCalMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoCalMan* »_
Correct. VWoA also proved that what they charged for key replacement was not out of line with what independent shops were charging. 
Seems the only one who "won" were the lawyers who charged big $$$ for this and were awarded attorneys fees from VW. It all seems a bit frivolous, IMO.

yeah, it's just all part of that whole "keeping the public informed" movement. Just makes VWGoA look less "shady". hehheh


----------



## Wen2kids (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (SoCalMan)*

Guess who is ultimately paying for the legal fees? Since when we have to bring everything to court and fatten the wallets of the lawyers?


----------



## DrivesMeCrazy (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (Wen2kids)*

This is the lamest Class Action Lawsuit evar.
We don't even get a free key out of it? I still have to pay arm. leg. to get a new key made?
Flipping BS.


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (DrivesMeCrazy)*

These suits more and more appear like bribes from lawyers to compensate for legal fees. It seems the lawyers negotiate the legal fees separate of the settlement, and many times the settlement is substantially less than the fees. 
Why VW chose to pay these guys is beyond me. At least a coupon for $50 off a key, or a reduction in price for those that have paid for a key in the past would have been something, but there is NO benefit for consumers this time !


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: (ialonso)*

I just got the letter. I'm outraged! I want a new A4 for free and it BETTER be an S-Line or i'll be PISSED!


----------



## rosehill85 (May 21, 2008)

*Re: (chucchinchilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chucchinchilla* »_I just got the letter. I'm outraged! I want a new A4 for free and it BETTER be an S-Line or i'll be PISSED!

















ROFL. yeah i just got the letter too! crazy


----------



## hsjnlssmith (Dec 22, 2015)

*2009 Passat Key issues*

According to this thread, VW had to let people know that they could obtain a copy of their key from other 3rd party outfits and possibly avoid higher dealer pricing for the same key. That is what I understand from what has been explained in the thread. I have a 2009 Passat and have purchased a replacement key on-line. I have been told by about 15 locksmiths in the Houston area that they cannot program these keys, that I must go to the dealer to have that service done. However, the dealer will not mess with any keys that are not purchased through them. Is this a separate issue from the Class Action Lawsuit mentioned previously?

Thanks for any light that can be shed on this.

Henry


----------

